# Ottawa Show and potential GC Meet and Greet



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm putting this up as an invite to GC members from Ottawa and surrounding places, about coming to watch my band AnjChito this coming Saturday, April 9th, 8pm at the Conspiracy Theory Brewing Company in Bells Corners at the west end of Ottawa. The reason for the invite is that at least 2 members of this forum are going to be there and maybe some others can come and socialize. And maybe we can also have a small meet and greet kinda thing.

I know it sounds like a sneaky way of promoting the show. LOL But honestly that's not the intent. It's also the birthday of our singer/saxophone player so it should be a great party.

AnjChito is a 4piece band with vocals/saxophone, guitar, bass and drums.

And also just to give everyone a heads up, we play our own original material which has a lot of jazz, blues and R&B influences. But we also do covers of songs from the above-mentioned genres.

Hope to see some of the Ottawa folks!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I love this idea. Other than Chito and Mark Hammer, I haven't really seen any members since Covid started. My wife is coming too and I think some of my bandmates will be there. Should we reserve a spot Chito?

Edit: by spot I mean table.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I love this idea. Other than Chito and Mark Hammer, I haven't really seen any members since Covid started. My wife is coming too and I think some of my bandmates will be there. Should we reserve a spot Chito?
> 
> Edit: by spot I mean table.


That would be a good idea although it's a big place and can hold 100 folks. So there might be no need for it. Right now I'm sure there would be enough tables.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I could reserve a Guitars Canada table if there's enough interest.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Great idea @Chito . I'm going to see if I can make this work.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I’m already in for this one


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I’m already in for this one


You are one of the two I did mention.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I cant this Saturday but would be down to meet some people if this happens again.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I would have loved to come see the show and meet some GC'ers. Unfortunately out of town this weekend. Keep me posted on an upcoming show...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just pushing this up to the top. If you are free Saturday night in Ottawa, 3 of us or maybe 4, are going to be there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have recently been advised that Oshawa and Ottawa ain't the same place o/wise I'd be there too ... lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I have recently been advised that Oshawa and Ottawa ain't the same place o/wise I'd be there too ... lol


LOL And not close either.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Would love to meet y’all especially after meeting @Chito in person recently, but not in our risk averse comfort zone yet with the uptick in cases these days. Maybe later in the spring/summer or outdoor venue.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I have recently been advised that Oshawa and Ottawa ain't the same place o/wise I'd be there too ... lol


Also not to be confused with Nottawa.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Also not to be confused with Nottawa.


Or Auto Wah


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is tonight! Anyone else who is free tonight, we will be there at the Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Tried to reserve a table but can’t connect with them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Tried to reserve a table but can’t connect with them.


I'll be there early like 5:30. I'll make sure there is a table for you and guests. How many seats?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I'll be there early like 5:30. I'll make sure there is a table for you and guests. How many seats?


Thanks, I’d say 10.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I was wondering if maybe instead of a "private members section" we could have a "Don't live in Ontario" section, where us other folks don't have to feel bad about missing deals and shows 

Do hope its a blast for everyone though... I'm not bitter, much.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It was a great show, enjoyed both the original tunes and the covers. Sorry we had to leave at the intermission, we were tired and our poor dog had been locked in the bathroom since that afternoon. We really like the location. Lots of room, great food and craft beer made on site. Will definitely be back. Congrats on a successful concert!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> It was a great show, enjoyed both the original tunes and the covers. Sorry we had to leave at the intermission, we were tired and our poor dog had been locked in the bathroom since that afternoon. We really like the location. Lots of room, great food and craft beer made on site. Will definitely be back. Congrats on a successful concert!
> View attachment 412611


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the show. And thanks for coming out! Please keep me posted on the planned Brockville show.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How was the turn out? With the new wave of covid I'm wondering if it kept people at home.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

player99 said:


> How was the turn out? With the new wave of covid I'm wondering if it kept people at home.


We've been having a good turnout since we started playing out last month. Not packed but we are having at least 30 people in some of the places and more with other places we have played so far. Last night I would say there was over 50 people there at some point. The venue is big and can handle over 100 people. 
So I think people are coming out.


----------

